# [gelöst] glibc - your old kernel is broken

## Fijoldar

Hallo,

ich scheitere gerade daran, sys-libs/glibc neu zu bauen. Fehlermeldung:

```
 * Your old kernel is broken.  You need to update it to

 * a newer version as syscall(<bignum>) will break.

 * http://bugs.gentoo.org/279260

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.19-r1::gentoo failed (setup phase):

 *   keeping your system alive, say thank you

```

Der verlinkte Bugreport hilft mir leider nicht wirklich weiter, ist auch schon etwas älter. Ich verstehe nicht wirklich, wo hier das Problem ist. Ich kann keine Version von glibc sauber durchkompilieren. Sowohl die stabile Version 2.17 als auch aktuelle testing Version 2.19 scheitert mit der gleichen Fehlermeldung. Bin gerade etwas ratlos. Hat jemand einen Tipp/Hinweis für mich?   :Confused: 

Bin gerade dabei, diesen Rechner von x86 auf ~x86 zu heben, daher sind einige Pakete schon auf die aktuell neuste Version aktualisiert. Aber bei glibc scheitert es gerade. Muss noch dazu sagen, dass die Installation hier recht neu ist und glibc noch gar nicht selbst gebaut wurde. Ist die Version aus dem stage3 Archiv. Scheint irgendwie auf eine falsche Kernel-Einstellung hinzudeuten, aber welche?

emerge --info 

```
Portage 2.2.10 (default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.17, 3.15.3-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.15.3-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_T2390_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     2059044 total,    822292 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2092256 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 11 Jul 2014 18:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

ccache version 3.1.9 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.6, 3.3.3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1, 4.8.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.15 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/applications/firefox-bin.desktop /usr/share/applications/google-chrome.desktop /usr/share/applications/thunderbird-bin.desktop /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-3.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--buildpkg-exclude 'virtual/* sys-kernel/*-sources'"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vaapi vdpau vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i965 intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON
```

Last edited by Fijoldar on Tue Aug 05, 2014 8:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jean-Paul

Was sagt/macht denn ein   *Quote:*   

> revdep-rebuild -i

 

----------

## Fijoldar

revdep-rebuild gibt keine Probleme aus...

Ich habe nochmal verschiedene Kernel getestet und heraus gefunden, dass ich mit einem alten 3.12.21 glibc problemlos bauen kann. Die Ursache für den Fehler scheint also der neue Kernel zu sein bzw. die neue Kernel Config.

Ich versuche gerade herauszufinden, welche Einstellung dazu führen konnte. Hier mal ein diff der beiden config Dateien (3.12.21 funktioniert, 3.15.5 nicht). Mein Verdacht ist CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_AUDITSYSCALL=y. Das bekomme ich aber nicht raus, da "Selected by: X86 [=y]". Ich baue mir jetzt

 erst nochmal einen sauberen 3.14.x auf Basis der alten Config und schaue dann mal weiter.

```
 diff config-3.12.21-gentoo config-3.15.5-gentoo

3c3

< # Linux/x86 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 Kernel Configuration

---

> # Linux/x86 3.15.5-gentoo Kernel Configuration

15c15

< CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT=y

---

> # CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT is not set

36d35

< CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_AUTOPROBE=y

52d50

< CONFIG_ARCH_CPU_PROBE_RELEASE=y

85,89c83,85

< CONFIG_AUDIT=y

< CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

< CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

< CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

< # CONFIG_AUDIT_LOGINUID_IMMUTABLE is not set

---

> # CONFIG_USELIB is not set

> # CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

> CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_AUDITSYSCALL=y

101a98,99

> CONFIG_ARCH_CLOCKSOURCE_DATA=y

> CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

172d169

< # CONFIG_UIDGID_STRICT_TYPE_CHECKS is not set

179,183c176,180

< CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

< CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

< CONFIG_RD_XZ=y

< CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

< CONFIG_RD_LZ4=y

---

> # CONFIG_RD_BZIP2 is not set

> # CONFIG_RD_LZMA is not set

> # CONFIG_RD_XZ is not set

> # CONFIG_RD_LZO is not set

> # CONFIG_RD_LZ4 is not set

190c187

< # CONFIG_EXPERT is not set

---

> CONFIG_EXPERT=y

191a189

> # CONFIG_SYSFS_SYSCALL is not set

220a219

> # CONFIG_SLOB is not set

221a221

> # CONFIG_SYSTEM_TRUSTED_KEYRING is not set

229a230

> # CONFIG_UPROBES is not set

242d242

< CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

259a260,264

> CONFIG_HAVE_CC_STACKPROTECTOR=y

> # CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

> CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_NONE=y

> # CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_REGULAR is not set

> # CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_STRONG is not set

342c347

< # CONFIG_X86_WANT_INTEL_MID is not set

---

> # CONFIG_X86_INTEL_MID is not set

386a392

> # CONFIG_PROCESSOR_SELECT is not set

387a394

> CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32=y

390a398

> CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC_32=y

405c413

< CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

---

> # CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD is not set

416c424

< CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD=y

---

> # CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD is not set

418d425

< CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL_LIB=y

420c427

< CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD_EARLY=y

---

> # CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD_EARLY is not set

426a434,438

> CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G=y

> # CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G_OPT is not set

> # CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G is not set

> # CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G_OPT is not set

> # CONFIG_VMSPLIT_1G is not set

460a473,474

> # CONFIG_ZSMALLOC is not set

> CONFIG_GENERIC_EARLY_IOREMAP=y

475d488

< # CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

521d533

< CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

536d547

< CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

544a556

> # CONFIG_ACPI_REDUCED_HARDWARE_ONLY is not set

545a558

> # CONFIG_ACPI_EXTLOG is not set

553d565

< CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

557a570

> # CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

614a628

> # CONFIG_PCI_CNB20LE_QUIRK is not set

749d762

< # CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

761a775

> # CONFIG_IPV6_VTI is not set

770a785

> CONFIG_NET_PTP_CLASSIFY=y

795a811

> # CONFIG_NF_TABLES is not set

892a909,910

> # CONFIG_NET_SCH_HHF is not set

> # CONFIG_NET_SCH_PIE is not set

908a927

> # CONFIG_NET_CLS_BPF is not set

934a954

> # CONFIG_HSR is not set

938c958,959

< # CONFIG_NETPRIO_CGROUP is not set

---

> # CONFIG_CGROUP_NET_PRIO is not set

> # CONFIG_CGROUP_NET_CLASSID is not set

966a988

> # CONFIG_CFG80211_CERTIFICATION_ONUS is not set

973a996

> # CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID is not set

986c1009

< CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

---

> # CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT is not set

1011a1035

> CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_AUTOPROBE=y

1020a1045

> CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_PC_PARPORT=y

1028a1054

> # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NULL_BLK is not set

1031d1056

< # CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

1097a1123,1131

> 

> #

> # Intel MIC Host Driver

> #

> 

> #

> # Intel MIC Card Driver

> #

> # CONFIG_ECHO is not set

1169d1202

< # CONFIG_SATA_HIGHBANK is not set

1173d1205

< # CONFIG_SATA_RCAR is not set

1186d1217

< # CONFIG_PATA_ARASAN_CF is not set

1231a1263

> # CONFIG_PATA_PLATFORM is not set

1257a1290

> # CONFIG_DM_ERA is not set

1259d1291

< # CONFIG_DM_RAID is not set

1260a1293

> # CONFIG_DM_RAID is not set

1302d1334

< # CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

1331a1364

> # CONFIG_ALTERA_TSE is not set

1343,1345d1375

< CONFIG_NET_CADENCE=y

< # CONFIG_ARM_AT91_ETHER is not set

< # CONFIG_MACB is not set

1361a1392

> # CONFIG_CX_ECAT is not set

1441a1473,1474

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SAMSUNG=y

> # CONFIG_SXGBE_ETH is not set

1492a1526

> # CONFIG_BCM7XXX_PHY is not set

1534a1569

> # CONFIG_BRCMSMAC is not set

1556a1592

> # CONFIG_RSI_91X is not set

1653a1690

> CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_PC_SERIO=y

1733c1770

< # CONFIG_SERIAL_ST_ASC is not set

---

> # CONFIG_TTY_PRINTK is not set

1767c1804,1810

< # CONFIG_I2C_MUX is not set

---

> CONFIG_I2C_MUX=m

> 

> #

> # Multiplexer I2C Chip support

> #

> # CONFIG_I2C_MUX_PCA9541 is not set

> # CONFIG_I2C_MUX_PCA954x is not set

1801a1845

> # CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PLATFORM is not set

1814a1859

> # CONFIG_I2C_ROBOTFUZZ_OSIF is not set

1826a1872

> # CONFIG_SPMI is not set

1856d1901

< CONFIG_GPIO_DEVRES=y

1901a1947

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

1911,1912d1956

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_G762 is not set

1914a1959,1960

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_G762 is not set

1916d1961

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_HTU21 is not set

1920a1966,1982

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC2945 is not set

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4151 is not set

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4222 is not set

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4260 is not set

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4261 is not set

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX16065 is not set

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1668 is not set

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX197 is not set

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6639 is not set

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6642 is not set

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6697 is not set

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_HTU21 is not set

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_MCP3021 is not set

1933,1936d1994

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4151 is not set

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4261 is not set

1940,1950d1997

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX16065 is not set

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1668 is not set

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX197 is not set

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6639 is not set

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6642 is not set

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6697 is not set

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_MCP3021 is not set

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT6775 is not set

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_NTC_THERMISTOR is not set

1952a2000,2001

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_NTC_THERMISTOR is not set

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT6775 is not set

1957d2005

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_SMM665 is not set

1967a2016,2017

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_SMM665 is not set

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_ADC128D818 is not set

1990d2039

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

2005d2053

< # CONFIG_CPU_THERMAL is not set

2008a2057

> # CONFIG_ACPI_INT3403_THERMAL is not set

2020a2070,2071

> # CONFIG_XILINX_WATCHDOG is not set

> # CONFIG_DW_WATCHDOG is not set

2027d2077

< # CONFIG_SC520_WDT is not set

2086a2137

> # CONFIG_MFD_BCM590XX is not set

2100a2152

> # CONFIG_MFD_MAX14577 is not set

2111a2164

> # CONFIG_MFD_RTSX_USB is not set

2120a2174

> # CONFIG_MFD_LP3943 is not set

2126a2181

> # CONFIG_MFD_TPS65218 is not set

2182d2236

< # CONFIG_DVB_USB_IT913X is not set

2270c2324

< CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

---

> CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

2275a2330

> CONFIG_INTEL_GTT=y

2278a2334,2337

> 

> #

> # Direct Rendering Manager

> #

2280c2339,2340

< CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=m

---

> CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

> CONFIG_DRM_KMS_FB_HELPER=y

2282c2342

< CONFIG_DRM_TTM=m

---

> CONFIG_DRM_TTM=y

2295c2355

< CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

---

> CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

2296a2357

> CONFIG_DRM_I915_FBDEV=y

2297a2359

> # CONFIG_DRM_I915_UMS is not set

2303c2365

< CONFIG_DRM_GMA500=m

---

> CONFIG_DRM_GMA500=y

2311,2314c2373,2379

< # CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

< CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

< CONFIG_HDMI=y

< CONFIG_FB=m

---

> # CONFIG_DRM_BOCHS is not set

> # CONFIG_DRM_PTN3460 is not set

> 

> #

> # Frame buffer Devices

> #

> CONFIG_FB=y

2318,2320c2383,2385

< CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=m

< CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=m

< CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=m

---

> CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

> CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

> CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

2339a2405,2406

> # CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

2341a2409,2410

> # CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

2343a2413

> # CONFIG_FB_OPENCORES is not set

2376a2447

> # CONFIG_FB_SIMPLE is not set

2387c2458

< # CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LM3630 is not set

---

> # CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LM3630A is not set

2391a2463,2464

> # CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

> CONFIG_HDMI=y

2400c2473

< CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=m

---

> CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

2484,2505d2556

< CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

< CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

< CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

< # CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG is not set

< # CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

< # CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK is not set

< # CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

< CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

< CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

< CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

< CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

< CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

< CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

< CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

< CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

< CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

< CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132=y

< # CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132_DSP is not set

< CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

< CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

< CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

< CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

2530a2582,2608

> 

> #

> # HD-Audio

> #

> CONFIG_SND_HDA=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

> # CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG is not set

> # CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

> # CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK is not set

> # CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132=y

> # CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132_DSP is not set

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

2539a2618

> # CONFIG_SND_DICE is not set

2561c2640

< CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

---

> # CONFIG_HID_A4TECH is not set

2563c2642

< CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

---

> # CONFIG_HID_APPLE is not set

2566,2568c2645,2647

< CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

< CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

< CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

---

> # CONFIG_HID_BELKIN is not set

> # CONFIG_HID_CHERRY is not set

> # CONFIG_HID_CHICONY is not set

2570c2649

< CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

---

> # CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS is not set

2575c2654

< CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

---

> # CONFIG_HID_EZKEY is not set

2585c2664

< CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

---

> # CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON is not set

2588,2593c2667

< CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

< # CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH_DJ is not set

< CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

< # CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

< # CONFIG_LOGIG940_FF is not set

< CONFIG_LOGIWHEELS_FF=y

---

> # CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH is not set

2595,2596c2669,2670

< CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

< CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

---

> # CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT is not set

> # CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY is not set

2608a2683

> # CONFIG_SONY_FF is not set

2649a2725,2726

> # CONFIG_USB_OTG_WHITELIST is not set

> # CONFIG_USB_OTG_BLACKLIST_HUB is not set

2706a2784

> # CONFIG_USB_UAS is not set

2712a2791

> # CONFIG_USB_MUSB_HDRC is not set

2713a2793

> # CONFIG_USB_DWC2 is not set

2751a2832

> # CONFIG_USB_OTG_FSM is not set

2753d2833

< # CONFIG_AM335X_PHY_USB is not set

2762d2841

< # CONFIG_MMC_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

2817a2897

> # CONFIG_LEDS_PCA9685 is not set

2846,2847d2925

< CONFIG_EDAC_DECODE_MCE=y

< # CONFIG_EDAC_MCE_INJ is not set

2875a2954

> # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL12057 is not set

2932d3010

< # CONFIG_TIMB_DMA is not set

2960d3037

< # CONFIG_CHROMEOS_LAPTOP is not set

2964a3042

> # CONFIG_HP_WIRELESS is not set

2987a3066

> # CONFIG_CHROME_PLATFORMS is not set

2995a3075,3078

> # CONFIG_SH_TIMER_CMT is not set

> # CONFIG_SH_TIMER_MTU2 is not set

> # CONFIG_SH_TIMER_TMU is not set

> # CONFIG_EM_TIMER_STI is not set

3018a3102,3109

> # PHY Subsystem

> #

> # CONFIG_GENERIC_PHY is not set

> # CONFIG_PHY_SAMSUNG_USB2 is not set

> # CONFIG_POWERCAP is not set

> # CONFIG_MCB is not set

> 

> #

3026a3118

> CONFIG_DMI_SCAN_MACHINE_NON_EFI_FALLBACK=y

3033a3126

> CONFIG_EFI_RUNTIME_MAP=y

3072,3073c3165,3166

< # CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

< CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

---

> CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

> CONFIG_CUSE=m

3105a3199

> CONFIG_KERNFS=y

3242a3337

> CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ_DEFAULT_ENABLE=0x1

3257c3352

< CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

---

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT is not set

3272a3368

> CONFIG_PANIC_TIMEOUT=0

3289a3386

> # CONFIG_LOCK_TORTURE_TEST is not set

3293d3389

< # CONFIG_DEBUG_WRITECOUNT is not set

3302a3399

> # CONFIG_TORTURE_TEST is not set

3358a3456

> # CONFIG_PERCPU_TEST is not set

3363d3460

< # CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI_REMOTE_DMA is not set

3364a3462,3463

> # CONFIG_TEST_MODULE is not set

> # CONFIG_TEST_USER_COPY is not set

3371a3471

> # CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_EFI is not set

3400a3501,3502

> # CONFIG_PERSISTENT_KEYRINGS is not set

> # CONFIG_BIG_KEYS is not set

3409d3510

< # CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX is not set

3430a3532

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG=y

3448c3550

< # CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

---

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM=y

3450c3552

< # CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV is not set

---

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV=y

3456c3558

< # CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

---

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR=y

3535a3638

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_CCP is not set

3567c3670,3671

< CONFIG_AUDIT_GENERIC=y

---

> # CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH_COMPAT_GENERIC is not set

> # CONFIG_RANDOM32_SELFTEST is not set

3571d3674

< CONFIG_LZ4_DECOMPRESS=y

3582,3586c3685

< CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_BZIP2=y

< CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZMA=y

< CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_XZ=y

< CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZO=y

< CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZ4=y

---

> CONFIG_ASSOCIATIVE_ARRAY=y

3588c3687

< CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

---

> CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT_MAP=y

3600c3699

< CONFIG_FONT_SUPPORT=m

---

> CONFIG_FONT_SUPPORT=y
```

----------

## Fijoldar

Update

Das Problem scheint ab Kernel 3.14 aufzutreten. Habe eben nochmal einen 3.13er gebaut, der glibc erfolgreich kompilieren konnte. Der 3.14er hat es schon nicht mehr geschafft. Komisch, aber naja, zumindest kann ich jetzt erstmal den Kompilier-Marathon zu Ende bringen.

----------

## pactoo

Nein, ich habe das Problem auch akut mit einem 3.10.48 Kernel. Und könnte schwören, glibc-2.17 vor gar nicht zu langer Zeit mit einem 2.6.32 gebaut zu haben. Kann es an den linux-headers liegen? 

Und der Verweis auf  https://bugs.gentoo.org/279260 hilft mir gar nicht weiter.

----------

## Fijoldar

Also die linux-headers würde ich jetzt eher ausschließen. Habe es mit mehreren versucht, aber immer mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. 

Getestet habe ich folgende Kernel:

3.12.21 -> funktioniert!

3.13.11 -> funktioniert!

3.14.{4,12} -> funktioniert nicht!

3.15.{1,3,5} -> funktioniert nicht!

Auf einem anderen Rechner, allerdings x86_64 kann ich mit 3.14.4 glibc problemlos bauen. Könnte also ein reines 32Bit Kernel Problem sein.

----------

## pactoo

Interessant, da bei mir auch kernel 3.12.24 diese Fehlermeldung bringt. Vor allem aber scheint niemand anderes dieses Problem zu haben

----------

## Josef.95

 *pactoo wrote:*   

> [...] Vor allem aber scheint niemand anderes dieses Problem zu haben

  Davon würde ich nicht ausgehen - es fällt vermutlich nur kaum auf da zZt normal kein glibc rebuild oder Update ansteht.

Meine beiden x86 (i686) Systeme sind auch betroffen :-/ 

```
# ebuild `equery w sys-libs/glibc` configure

 * glibc-2.17.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.17-patches-8.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

make -j3 -s glibc-test 

make -j3 -s glibc-test 

 * Your old kernel is broken.  You need to update it to

 * a newer version as syscall(<bignum>) will break.

 * http://bugs.gentoo.org/279260

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.17::gentoo failed (setup phase):

 *   keeping your system alive, say thank you

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *           ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called pkg_setup

 *   glibc-2.17.ebuild, line 151:  Called eblit-run 'pkg_setup'

 *   glibc-2.17.ebuild, line 137:  Called eblit-glibc-pkg_setup

 *     pkg_setup.eblit, line  75:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                                                                                                                                                   

 *                      die "keeping your system alive, say thank you"                                                                                                                                             

 *                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-libs/glibc-2.17::gentoo'`,                                                                                                                         

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-libs/glibc-2.17::gentoo'`.                                                                                                                          

 * The complete build log is located at '/mnt/video/portage-tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.17/temp/build.log'.                                                                                                       

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/mnt/video/portage-tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.17/temp/die.env'.                                                                                                    

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib/portage/pym'                                                                                                                                                                       

 * S: '/mnt/video/portage-tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.17/work/glibc-2.17'
```

```
# uname -r

3.14.12-gentoo
```

 Und das andere System mit 3.15.5-gentoo

@Fijoldar

thx fürs durchtesten der genannten Kernel Versionen - das hilft schon mal ein klein wenig weiter :)

----------

## Josef.95

Update,

mit 3.15.8-gentoo funktioniert das ganze hier nun wieder :)

/edit,

siehe dazu auch im Bug 513308

bzw dann im https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-stable.git/commit/?id=4aedd4b0545222fed4bb7318fc144025eda8e119

----------

## Fijoldar

Super, danke für die Info! Muss ich hier dann auch mal testen  :Smile: .

EDIT: Auch hier geht's wieder! Dann setze ich den Thread mal auf gelöst.

----------

## UncleVan

OK, ich will jetzt keinen instabilen Kernel daraufsetzen: 

```
$ uname -r #

3.14.14-gentoo.new
```

 kennt jemand eine praktikable Lösung ? Sollte man es als Bug melden ?

----------

## Josef.95

@UncleVan,

auch ab linux-3.14.15 ist der Patch mit enthalten. Damit sollte es einwandfrei funktionieren :)

/edit:

Und nein, ein Bugreport aufsetzen ist nicht nötig - das Problem ist bekannt, und eine Lösung in Arbeit.

Siehe https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=279260#c65

----------

